# 3.0 V6 S5......the wife likes them!



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

So as you may of seen, my TTS is up for sale as we are looking to get a TTRS. However my wife saw a nice S5 with the newer 3.0 V6 supercharged engine and said "should we get one of them as it's more practical?"......im not sure????

I love the MK2 TT and the fact it's so easy and smallish to drive. We don't have kids to worry about getting in the back, and to be honest it's not that often we need to give people a lift.....although recently I got my 6ft 3 mate in the back whilst I give him a lift home :lol:

There's a part of me that REALLY wants to scratch that TTRS itch so to speak.....but then I do need to consider my wife's opinion too.

Anyway, anyone had any experience with the 3.0 S5? I know a remap sees 400bhp with them easily?

I also gave mine a polish with poor boys black hole today So couldn't resist a nice shiny picture 8)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Slightly off topic but is the Black Hole good? I have a few stone chips on mine and normal polish fills them in with white


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Gaz78 said:


> So as you may of seen, my TTS is up for sale as we are looking to get a TTRS. However my wife saw a nice S5 with the newer 3.0 V6 supercharged engine and said "should we get one of them as it's more practical?"......im not sure????
> 
> I love the MK2 TT and the fact it's so easy and smallish to drive. We don't have kids to worry about getting in the back, and to be honest it's not that often we need to give people a lift.....although recently I got my 6ft 3 mate in the back whilst I give him a lift home :lol:
> 
> ...


S5 is a nice car, but and the big but, its missing a letter.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> Gaz78 said:
> 
> 
> > So as you may of seen, my TTS is up for sale as we are looking to get a TTRS. However my wife saw a nice S5 with the newer 3.0 V6 supercharged engine and said "should we get one of them as it's more practical?"......im not sure????
> ...


I know


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> Slightly off topic but is the Black Hole good? I have a few stone chips on mine and normal polish fills them in with white


In my opinion it's brilliant. Easy to apply and wipe off without hours of buffing.....not come across anything better yet!

Think a litre bottle cost me £20

Gaz


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

We upgraded from a TT V6 to an S5. We got it as it was more practical than the TT. My wife still misses the small size of the TT as the S5 is rather large...

However...for me it is leagues apart from the TT. The interior. Road prescence and the engine!

Ours is mapped to 411BHP woth a Revo hard intake setup and its an absolute weapon. The noise too is addictive.

Fuel for us is not good...avg approx 18/19 mpg


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

I too am looking to replace the TT by an S5.
Anyone experience with the new 2018 S5?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a 2017 one...


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> I have a 2017 one...


Hey Toshiba.
What are your thoughts on the S5, compared to the TT? (I've done a testdrive with a Coupe. Accelerates well, yet feels less "lively" than a TT.)

What are your thoughts on options? Things you absolutely recommend? Or instead feel like a waste of money?

Thanks!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have the Sportback version and i do enjoy driving it more than the TTS.

Options, it's all subjective again. Things i enjoy playing with... HUD, comfort and sound, panoramic roof, folding mirrors, drivers assistance pack, storage pack, VC, parking assistance pack has nice toys too,

Things not so bothered about, electric memory seats - but the car was meant to be shared with the wife but she just uses the TTS now, matrix lights a complete waste of money, flat bottom wheel, multi colour LED light pack, carbon atlas and phonebox,

Heated rear seats to remove the blanks in the rear, but the boys love them.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> I have the Sportback version and i do enjoy driving it more than the TTS.
> 
> Options, it's all subjective again. Things i enjoy playing with... HUD, comfort and sound, panoramic roof, folding mirrors, drivers assistance pack, storage pack, VC, parking assistance pack has nice toys too,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!
Never had Matrix before, but if it's as slow as high beam assist I won't be using it.
The S5 is coming soon, I have basically everything you listed except for the HUD. Hope I won't miss it too much...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont forget to post a review/comparison once you have it.
Enjoy!


----------

